# Stellenangebot SPS- und PC-Programmierer



## R_Integral (7 Juli 2008)

Wir sind ein Unternehmen im Bereich der Automatisierungstechnik in München. Wir suchen zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt einen erfahrenen SPS-/PC-Programmierer für Softwareerstellung und Inbetriebnahmen. Die Kundeneinsätze finden in der Regel im Großraum München statt.

*Wir bieten:*

- Eine interessante, herausfordernde, abwechslungsreiche Tätigkeit
- Leistungsgerechte Bezahlung und Sozialleistungen
- Aus- und Weiterbildungsmöglichkeiten
- Gegenseitige Unterstützung in einem motivierten Team
- Flache Hierarchie mit Delegation von Aufgaben, Kompetenzen und Verantwortung

*Ihre Aufgaben sind:*

- Selbstständige Projektbearbeitung von der Projektaufnahme über Angebotserstellung bis zur Realisierung des Projekts
- Erstellung und Inbetriebnahme von SPS-Programmen in STEP7 und / oder CoDeSys
- Projektierung von Visualisierungssystemen mit WinCC / WinCC flexible
- Erstellung und Inbetriebnahme von PC-Programmen mit VB und Python
- Störungsbeseitigung, Wartung, Änderungen und Erweiterungen an bestehenden Anlagen

*Wir erwarten:*

- Ausbildung zum Diplomingenieur, Techniker oder ähnliche Qualifikation
- Auch Quereinsteiger mit vergleichbaren Kenntnissen haben eine Chance
- Hervorragende Fähigkeiten in der STEP7-Programmierung
- Mehrjährige Erfahrung in der Inbetriebnahme von SPS-Steuerungen
- Beherrschen der gängigen PC-Betriebssysteme
- Kenntnisse in weiteren SPS-Programmiersprachen (CoDeSys, FST4.10, JetSym*4.x)
- Kenntnisse in PC-Hochsprachen (VB, Python, C++)
- Kenntnisse in Netzwerktechnik (Protokolle FTP, TCP, UDB) und Datenbanken (MySQL, Access)
- Fähigkeit zum selbstständigen Arbeiten
- Teamfähigkeit
- Sicheres, höfliches, freundliches Auftreten
- Durchsetzungsfähigkeit und Belastbarkeit
- Gutes Deutsch in Schrift und Sprache
- Verhandlungssicheres Englisch

Wenn Sie die Aufgaben in unserem Unternehmen interessieren und Ihr Profil unseren Erwartungen entspricht, dann würden wir uns über eine Persönliche Nachricht zur Kontaktaufnahme sehr freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Wolfgang Haiduk
RIHATEC integral GmbH


----------

